# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  توجه! میخوام از تجربی مترجمی زبان بخونم کمکم کنید لطفا

## zainab

:Y (454): سلام بچه ها
خواهشا حوصله کنید و چند خطی درباره ی من بخونید و راهنماییم کنید دارم دیوونه میشم
من فارغ التحصیل تجربی ام روانشناسی خیلی دوست دارم قراره دو الی سه سال دیگه استرالیا برم (از طریق دعوت نامه انشاالله) و زیرشاخه های تجربی رو دوست دارم اما به هر مشاوری وضعمو گفتم بطور خلاصه گفتن: فقط زبان بخون چون مدرک دانشگاهی تو دو سه سال که اینجایی تو استرالیا بدردت نمی خوره (از طرفی حتی اگه دولتی هم بری بازم هزینه هایی رو باید بدی چون مهاجری و کار بیهوده ایه)گفتن  ظرف یکسال و نیم میتونم مدرک تافل بگیرم 
حالا یه مشاور میگه بهترین کار اینه که یه موسسه معتبر ثبت نام کنم و از طریق کنکور زبان اقدام نکردم خوبه
یکی دیگه میگه کاش تو ثبت نام سراسری زبان رو میزدی و از طریق کنکور مدرک دانشگاهی مترجمی میگرفتی حالا که تیک نزدی بدون کنکور(بر حسب سابقه) دانشگاه قبولت میکنه
حالا من موندم تو دانشگاه روانشناسی بخونم کنارش موسسه زبان هم برم؟ آیا اشتباه کردم زبان رو تیک نزدم؟؟؟ یا اینکه تو دانشگاه مترجمی بخونم یا از موسسه اقدام کنم؟ اصن هنگ کردم:yahoo (19):
خواهش میکنم چیزی میدونید بگید اصن فکر میکنم این همه واسه کنکور خوندم الکیه موندم ادامه بدم یا نه!! وقت بعدی مشاوره م یه هفته بعده :Y (403):

----------


## yaghma

*خب خواهر من شما ببین برای مهاجرتت به کدوم بیشتر احتیاج داری , اگه  مشکل فقط یک مدرک زبان (تافل , ایلیتس)  باشه , میتونی تویه موسسه معتبر شرکت کنی و مدرک بگیری در کنارش هم به کار دانشگاهت برسی .*

----------


## rezairanpur

حتما قبل از رفتن به خارج از کشور بهتره که یه مدرک دانشگاهی از ایران داشته باشید. گرفتن آیلتس یا حتی جی آر ای راحت تر از گرفتن لیسانس یکی از رشته های زبانه (ادبیات - آموزش - ترجمه)
پیشنهاد من به شما این که آیلتس بگیر (استرالیا قبول میکنه آیلتسو) و روانشانسیتم بخون (از تجربی راحت میاری) بعد برای ارشد و دکتری ایشالا برین استرالیا

----------

